# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Greek artefacts from the Louvre Museum collection

## hwchoy

went to see the Greek artefact exhibit at the National Museum


The National Museum Rotunda ceiling, in two exposures 





The sculptor Thucydides, circa 150CE.




Funerary lion (which stands guard over tombs) circa 350BCE.





A female sculpture known as Barberini Suppliant, circa 420BCE by Deinomenes.




Bust of Aphrodite Sosandra circa 2nd century CE.




Full body sculpture of a discus-throwing athelete, circa 2nd century CE.

----------


## budak

why not combine the two rotunda images as a HDR?

----------


## hwchoy

I haven't learn HDR yet!

----------


## benny

The second shot of the lion is quite impressive. Were you allowed to use tripods?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

thanx Benny, no tripod used as you would expect. they didn't say no tripod, but it wouldn't be useful anyway, there are too many people milling around and you'd only get in other people's way.

----------


## wasabi8888

hwchoy

I was looking at the 1st 2 pics. The EXIF seems the same ie same aperture and speed and ISO. How come so different? PS?

----------


## Simon

because choy might have FE lock to give a different exposure

----------


## hwchoy

actually it was just linearising the curves in DPP before transferring to PS, but if your camera has spot meter, or you have time to play with manual settings that will be more satisfying  :Very Happy:

----------

